# 423 Sqn – Tell us if you have served or are serving in that Sqn



## Rigger7710(F) (28 Dec 2009)

I was posted to 423 (MH) Sqn Shearwater from 12 AMS on 14 Jul 2004. That is when a major organizational change called OP TRANSFORM came into effect. For the Sea King maintainers, that change consisted in the ASO organizations from 12 AMS and 423 Sqn being reformed into a single one under the SAMEO 423 Sqn and that is still in effect today. The change had growing pains but improvements were made. In 2005, I was posted out to Bagotville.  My wish to come back to Shearwater was granted in 2006 and I was in 423 Sqn again.  I was posted back to 12 AMS in 2008.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Dec 2009)

I think it may have been more appropriate for you to start one thread with all your postings instead of separate ones.  Just MHO.


----------



## Rigger7710(F) (29 Dec 2009)

Thanks PMedMoe, I suppose my intention was misunderstood. This isn't about a biography. That is about specific sqns hoping to generate stories by members on the squadron in the topic.  This one is about 423 Sqn and should be limited to 423 Sqn. That is why I created separate topics for each sqn that I was in.  Other members could do the same for other sqns that they served in, but that is up to them.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Dec 2009)

As I said, just MHO.  I'm not that computer-savvy but I was curious if it takes up more bandwidth to have separate topics.


----------



## Rigger7710(F) (29 Dec 2009)

MHO.....sorry but there are several terms like that that I'm not familiar with.  That is a new one for me.  About using more bandwitch, I don't know either but if you are concerned with it, maybe you should pass that on the the admin. And I don't mean that in a sarcastic way at all, just a thought. 

OK, I think I just figured out MHO..... My Honest Opinion?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Dec 2009)

Slight hijack:

Think of bandwidth like a tunnel is for cars.  Its a traffic bottleneck, right?  The amount of cars that can pass through depends on how many lanes there are, how many cars each lane can handle at once, how fast the cars can go and is it single lane or two way traffic (half/full duplex).

Your connection to the Internet or network has bandwidth limited by connection speed/type, useage sharing, stuff like that, and I've had to explain bandwidth issues before to the folks sitting around the COS O Gp and I've always used the tunnel comparison, and then they've always seemed to understand bandwidth better.

There is alot more in-depth stuff like topologies, protocols, connectionless/connection oriented and other things that used to make people's eyes glaze over  :blotto: when I even mentioned them at O Gps and conferences when I was at the Bde HQ.


----------



## Rigger7710(F) (29 Dec 2009)

That's an excellent explanation, Eye.  My purpose for these separate topics remains the same.  Combining them would change that purpose.  If I'm not causing a bottleneck, I'll stick to that.  If I am, maybe this forum has grown too large.


----------

